# Thread getting in microsoft outlook



## mallikam (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi,
I don't know why all the mails getting bounce back message.please give me a solution why it happens.



Your message did not reach some or all of the intended recipients.

Subject:	Nexify Technosoft -- Profile
Sent:	8/25/2016 4:45 PM

The following recipient(s) cannot be reached:

'[email protected]com' on 8/25/2016 4:45 PM
552 bPF51t0082mYvaJ01 :: auth :: Message rejected for spam or virus content :: Please include this entire message when contacting support :: v=2.1 cv=VfR5PTZ9 c=1 sm=1 tr=0 p=92yxY0-kAAAA:8 p=USAoaafhAAAA:8 a=VChwc+13xveCkKNH+Zatng==:117 a=VChwc+13xveCkKNH+Zatng==:17 a=L9H7d07YOLsA:10 a=9cW_t1CCXrUA:10 a=s5jvgZ67dGcA:10 a=DAwyPP_o2Byb1YXLmDAA:9 a=6GRKqCVNAAAA:8 a=JXjvu9O5AAAA:8 a=NhGW9GvAAAAA:8 a=gjUaz8EvAAAA:8 a=OudwJUb1AAAA:8 a=J_v_kAvaAAAA:8 a=O4PyxUYQAAAA:8 a=ZqzgSdm0AAAA:8 a=GaaILzCQAAAA:8 a=aYk-cPJUAAAA:8 a=R08xMl3NAAAA:8 a=llUIw7PnAAAA:8 a=wkmqdcJGAAAA:8 a=Ys_s8yusAAAA:8 a=lZoi6CEKAAAA:8 a=HYJSOueTAAAA:8 a=8Ug9Sly2AAAA:8 a=F3yvpekhAAAA:8 a=RKKTNl9EAAAA:8 a=G3fdYblRAAAA:8 a=DSXoDCiSAAAA:8 a=dq_XhEl7AAAA:8 a=pGLkceISAAAA:8 a=7otxSdlKAAAA:8 a=TB-ZMvbQNmqtaDAlO1IA:9 a=FtklNrfyUztfj1LW:21 a=LXUHtlcH1CQWr5e8:21 a=CjuIK1q_8ugA:10 a=aCMG38-o1wIA:10 a=-FEs8UIgK8oA:10 a=NWVoK91CQyQA:10 a=yMhMjlubAAAA:8 a=SSmOFEACAAAA:8 a=uP2cbPIGRbgASAH7IDwA:9 a=gejMoFtbb1srZ4Sb:21 a=Vb39_N4iyC3IDs23:21 a=N1Iq1Il9oFX8Q6KI:21 a=gKO2Hq4RSVkA:10 a=UiCQ7L4-1S4A:10 a=hTZeC7Yk6K0A:10 a=frz4AuCg-hUA:10 a=sZlP--TD29N6Nlorw1AA:9 a=NXlJzXA-GiGJ3DlG:18 a=HXjIzolwW10A:10 a=0_aJxi8rhl8wMwdi44sT:22 a=qtjjYkfHtkDTU6UdqbO_:22 a=xXBT2PcQqGI4EZhGzOnp:22 a=bP1yozFCGntX9ReIJ-V_:22 a=cHUTJ8D7Rb7kLk7uP5GF:22 a=900pCbTc5ujLvAldPFtu:22 a=xDhxmwpmSwnQUAJxSCo-:22 a=DoZgVROR_TJVsrpgaS8w:22 a=oEyn0z6kCURGjyKMqs5z:22 a=qJjGx2B6b3xp41tY-Z-P:22 a=FebfCqG2LhTktkbShAsT:22 a=qXSTWS83Gpkb-pWJqEKQ:22 a=SWZR8cg12GATj_QgyvJM:22 a=6PS26b7jkYHF23zL9Ixj:22 a=RbvzT49VLhFN6u9tLPpt:22 a=nAK_LXIPL3J_GruEn1lz:22 a=neN6DIgnmv1okkt12sOd:22 a=6kGIvZw6iX1k4Y-7sg4_:22 a=lX8LCMJdFhkVTDRFVZPD:22 a=BKKCjISod1eDJeS0ORpz:22 a=zjWhRoSqWz9hl55Hdlzg:22 :: 100.00


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This is not a Web problem. It's either your ISP or the content as mentioned in the return Message rejected for spam or virus content.


----------



## mallikam (Aug 25, 2016)

Corday said:


> This is not a Web problem. It's either your ISP or the content as mentioned in the return Message rejected for spam or virus content.


----------



## mallikam (Aug 25, 2016)

Hii,
I need a solution to this , what i have to do for resolving it


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Change the content or contact your ISP.


----------

